# Have G.A.S. and can't to get rid of it!!



## rushfan21122 (Jul 11, 2014)

I am trying to lighten my load of G.A.S. as we speak!!

Current Gear: Bodies -40D, T4i, EOS-M and 5DIII
Lenses: Rokinon 14mm 2.8, 35mm F2 IS, Sigma 35mm Art, 50 F1.8, Sigma 50 ART, 85 1.8, 
100 Macro, 100 Macro F2.8L, 135mm F2L, 16-35mm 2.8II, 17-40,24-105mm
70-200 2.8 IS II, 1.4 x III, 2.0x III, 600RT EOS-m Adaptor 

Trying to get down to 2 Bodies and 5 or 6 Lenses:
Bodies: 1) EOS-m, 5D MKIII 
2) t4i and 5D MKIII

Lenses:

1) Sell almost everything and Keep(get) 16-35 f4 Is, 24-70 MKII, 70-200mm 2.8 MKII IS,
100 2.8L IS, SIGMA 50 Art and Tamron 150-600 (or see what SIGMA is offering soon)

2) 16-35 2.8II, 24-105, Sigma 35 art, Sigma 50 art, 85 1.8 70-200 MKII IS

3) 16-35 F4IS, 24-70 II, 70-200II, Best Long prime I can afford with proceed from rest of old 
gear I sell.

4 )16-35 F4IS, 24-70 II, 70-200II and possibly 7DMKII and keep only 5dMKIII

It's just a hobby(yes an expensive one ) but really only shoot about once a month besides vacations( I do get 7 weeks of paid vacations a year) Shoot mostly Landscapes, nature ( birds, animals, wild horses) and my kids and grandkids.

What are your thoughts?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SPL (Jul 11, 2014)

I have GAS too!,....I need help,..or more money!


----------



## candyman (Jul 11, 2014)

I would go for 1) + 1) or 1) + 3)


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'd do 1 and 3, but with the extra $$ you may want to invest in some EF-M lenses for your EOS-M. You'd have the best of both worlds - a fantastic FF kit capable of handling most anything and a mirrorless option for light traveling.


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'd go for 1) + 2) or 1) + 3) myself. If 1) + 2) then maybe add a teleconverter to get a bit more range from the 70-200?

I had G.A.S recently. I say had, I ordered a Canon EF 2x III on wednesday ;D


----------



## zlatko (Jul 11, 2014)

rushfan21122 said:


> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I find that my needs & preferences change over time, so there is no end to changes in my gear. I don't know what I will want next year. Rather than offer specific advice, I say:
1) use what you have;
2) if something doesn't get used for a year, then sell it;
3) if something is needed for your current photography, then buy it.


----------



## RGF (Jul 11, 2014)

Bodies 1
Lens 3

I have suffered from GAS for years and have to force myself to keep it down.

Don't buy anything new for a while. If you don't use an lens or body in 3-6 months sell it.

Learn to control the lust urges.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 11, 2014)

There are only four possible outcomes from a *severe *case of G.A.S. - (1) near happiness once you get enough gear, (2) bankruptcy, (3) divorce, or (4) bankruptcy and divorce ;D

If you can stay on the edge of (1) while coming close to, but avoiding (2) and (3), you're doing well!


----------



## Besisika (Jul 11, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> There are only four possible outcomes from a *severe *case of G.A.S. - (1) near happiness once you get enough gear, (2) bankruptcy, (3) divorce, or (4) bankruptcy and divorce ;D
> 
> If you can stay on the edge of (1) while coming close to, but avoiding (2) and (3), you're doing well!


What if you are at (3) going into (1)? Would you choose a model or a GAS-euse?


----------



## docsmith (Jul 11, 2014)

Usually G.A.S affects people more severely during the winter months. This must be a powerful summer variety. I recommend picking a theme and going out to shoot a lot of pictures with your current gear as a potential cure.

If that doesn't work....1 and 1.


----------



## zim (Jul 11, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> There are only four possible outcomes from a *severe *case of G.A.S. - (1) near happiness once you get enough gear, (2) bankruptcy, (3) divorce, or (4) bankruptcy and divorce ;D
> 
> If you can stay on the edge of (1) while coming close to, but avoiding (2) and (3), you're doing well!



You forgot an outcome
5) Divorce & Happiness

but I guess that's not really helping


----------



## rushfan21122 (Jul 11, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> There are only four possible outcomes from a *severe *case of G.A.S. - (1) near happiness once you get enough gear, (2) bankruptcy, (3) divorce, or (4) bankruptcy and divorce ;D
> 
> If you can stay on the edge of (1) while coming close to, but avoiding (2) and (3), you're doing well!


Well put..LOL. Have 1 trying to avoid 3. I wouldn't let it get to 2 or 4. If she knew how much $$ in gear I had I would at 3 and 5. (5=DEATH)


----------

